

A Web Pioneer Profiles Users by Name - petethomas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304410504575560243259416072.html

======
pg
Cultivating politicians as users is a clever way to avoid being outlawed.

~~~
anigbrowl
An astute point. Do you have philosophical deal-breakers that influence your
investment decisions, or treat it strictly as an economic variable?

~~~
pg
Yes, there have been things we didn't invest in because we thought they were
too evil. We don't have any actual policies about it though; we decide case by
case.

~~~
lsc
I know I'm late to the game, and it's really more of a full on essay than a
comment, but I would be really interested to hear about your moral framework;
how you decide what is "evil" and how you integrate that into your business
decisions.

It's something we all have struggled with at some point or another. I think an
essay from you on the subject would be quite interesting.

------
sriramk
Let's not forget the startups and other companies building on top of RapLeaf.
Rapportive is one that probably couldn't do their core features without
Rapleaf (they would have to look up people based on email address themselves
then)

------
ramanujan
Emily Steel got in a nice dig at the NYT, but are we really to believe
Newscorp doesn't do tracking? Someone needs to tabulate the content of their
cookies.

PS: the Journal asks for your real name before you comment.

